# Pitsaws



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a lead for reproduction pitsaws? Don't really care what the price is, I just need one in under 3 weeks.

Anybody anybody?

Thanks!


----------



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

This can be converted to a pit saw with the addition of upper and lower T style handles.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have plenty of one man and two man CC saws but that's not going to work for me.

CC saws feature a Tuttle tooth pattern and cut in the push and pull stroke across the grain. 

A pit saw has a hook style rip tooth design. Also it needs to be pretty historically accurate as it's for a demonstration.

Again, thanks though.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's one I found, but the company is in India - don't know if is a viable option for you or not.
http://www.sawsindia.com/wood-cutting-tools.html#pit

Shipping would probably be a killer, but who knows, they might have some US/Canadian dealers or someone with a stock of them.

I was curious so I kept looking and the only manufacturers I could find were in India. Evidently a thriving industry there:smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks! I emailed them... We'll see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

In case the source in India isn't a viable option, here is another one I found a little closer to home - South Africa:laughing:

http://www.sawspecialist.co.za/index.htm


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

As an update, I managed to find an old reference to Thomas Flinn & Co of Sheffield, England having made pit saws. I contacted them and was elated to find out that they more recently ran a batch of pit saws for Colonial Williamsburg... but they have since sold the few extras they made.

They are going to make another special run of them for me despite the time crunch! What luck, huh?!?!?!

I'll let y'all know what the $ damage is once they finish working up the quote but they did mention they would be making extras this time as well...


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Glad you were able to locate a source. 

BTW, I hope you'll be able to share some pictures or maybe even a short video of the new saw in action:yes:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

firemedic said:


> As an update, I managed to find an old reference to Thomas Flinn & Co of Sheffield, England having made pit saws. I contacted them and was elated to find out that they more recently ran a batch of pit saws for Colonial Williamsburg... but they have since sold the few extras they made.
> 
> They are going to make another special run of them for me despite the time crunch! What luck, huh?!?!?!
> 
> I'll let y'all know what the $ damage is once they finish working up the quote but they did mention they would be making extras this time as well...


 
Congratulations! I hope you'll still be elated after you here the price too.....

And of course, a video of the saw in action would be nice!

What kind of event is it that you need it for?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm going to try to get video but I'll at least have plenty of pictures! 

I hope to get a quote by Mon, we'll see what the damage is. I hope it's not too bad because I'd like to have one in my collection.

It's a festival of sorts. There will be a lot of similar demonstrations in various other disciplines such as blacksmithing and agriculture. It's an annual event.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Amadeo said:


> we also make pitsaws


Feel free to send me information! If for no other reason than I'll be looking to build a water powered gang saw in the future.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I got the quote from Thomas Flinn today. In US it will be under $350 shipped. A pretty good deal, I think.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree, I didn't think you'd get it for under $500!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't either... I was prepared to spend $1,000.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Tom.. There's a restored, water powered, "up-down" sawmill located in Ledyard, CT. I saw it in operation several years ago. Here's a video I dug up that might give you some ideas..
Good Luck..Jon..


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, J. That's my project for next year! It was common to find up-down gang saws here along the river so I've already got the same Co looking into making saws for that too!

That would be awesome to have running at the museum. It's been decided that a water or steam driven circle mill is out of the question (too dangerous) but that's ok with me :smile:


----------

